# Haunted House 2015



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello everyone !
This is a moment that I have not posted any subject and I have a remedy that!
Haunted house for my 2015 theme will surely Nightmare on London which will focus on the city of London from the dark side, with the streets as well as inside of a house, jack the ripper style.
However, if you have ideas please let me know !
I have found some inspiration here:
PS : Sorry for translation


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are beautiful backgrounds. Are they something you have or will recreate for your Haunted House?

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Tar-dis! Tar-dis! Tar-dis!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful atmosphere!


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, last year was my first attempt at an Halloween party, i did a double theme, haunted house+vampires wedding. It was a little bit here and there this year i'll have a better idea.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It looks excellent! I think the themes work together well.


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Your very kind ooojen, was quite pleased with my effort but something just seemed to be missing, maybe i'll nail it this year, here's another image.


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Got a couple of videos but still not worked out how to post without using you tube yet.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Xode, I love the idea of dark London/Ripper-esque theme! There is something about photo #3 that exudes murderous undertones without being obvious. No worries about translation~we all speak Halloween here

automa~your pics are great, and the lighting is just enough for the creep factor~well done!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

For the obsessive (that's most of us), there's always something more that can be added, but from the pictures, no crucial element appears to be missing.
I agree with Punkineater-- lighting's great. I like the costumes too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice job, automa.


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Thankyou for all the wsll done posts.


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's my latest purchase for this years haunted house theme, awaiting delivery of a white candelabra for the tapered led candles.


----------



## mikey23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice and creepy. Was the mouth moving on that?


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Building for this years party, bought this.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I love this! How did you do it?


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, are you asking about the ghost or the skull candalabra.


----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello everyone !
Already thank you for your ideas were great, so I'm really going to work on the dark side by playing with lights.
I started there is little manufacturing settings (I had already posted the images on other subject)
it's progressing slowly, I will do a street with house walls and linen hanging. And there will be a pharmacy that where visitors will be transported ! 
while the sets are made of cardboard !


----------

